# "Flying the P-39" 1943 US Army Air Forces Pilot Training Film



## Elmas (Dec 5, 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/NzeC4corMBE_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2017)

Good one!


----------



## Zipper730 (Jan 16, 2018)

That plane has one strange spin recovery


----------

